# Punyeta



## jazyk

> Ah, punyeta: ara sí que us he vist el llautó: jo que crèia que sempre havieu comptat amb mi, i resulta que no! (i ara, està per veure)


He pensat que a algú li podria interessar que al Brasil punheta és un terme molt vulgar per a indicar la masturbació masculina, emprat sobretot amb el verb bater "batre": bater punheta.


----------



## Little_Little

Ostres! En català punyeta és alguna cosa relacionada amb els punys de les camises, ara no recordo exactament què, però es feia servir antigament en aquest sentit... 

Potser està relacionat amb la masturbació masculina pel fet que ve de puny, i per tant, vulguis o no, de mà... no?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bona tarda a tothom.

Mireu això: http://ec.grec.net/lexicx.jsp?GECART=0154314

També ho he volgut buscar en l'Alcover-Moll, però avui és fora de servei...

Adéu!


----------



## jazyk

Gràcies per l'enllaç. És interessant notar que aquesta accepció és antiquada en català però s'ha preservat en portugués, almenys al Brasil.


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Aquesta accepció vulgar s'ha preservat en italià també  . La paraula és  pugnetta  , relacionada amb "pugno" (= puny).
Fins una altra


----------



## megane_wang

Renoi! Cada dia s'aprèn alguna cosa nova. Jo sempre ho he sentit segons les accepcions 2ª i 3ª.

I pensar que hi ha qui ho fa servir com a alternativa _fina_ a _"Collons!..."_

Les _punyetes_ eren una mena de farbalans de puntes que es posaven als punys de les camises. Com que eren molt empipadores, la paraula "_punyeta_" es va convertir, amb el temps, en l'equivalent a una cosa innecessària o molesta.


----------



## ildure

Sí, cada dia s'aprèn una cosa nova 

Si algú té alguna relació amb el 'grec' (ho dic per la de consultes que alguns hi fan, que qualsevol diria que és d'allà i en fa publi  ), m'ha sobtat molt la segona entrada en quant a "quinta", que això és agafar-ho del castellà i plantar-ho així mateix.
Com a curiositat, he cercat dins del grec 'quinta' i 'quinto'... el 'quinta' no hi surt (com era d'esperar) i el 'quinto' hi surt reflexat com a 'recluta'  i 'ampolla petita de cervesa'.

Gràcies per la curiositat!


----------



## betulina

ildure said:


> Si algú té alguna relació amb el 'grec' (ho dic per la de consultes que alguns hi fan, que qualsevol diria que és d'allà i en fa publi  ), m'ha sobtat molt la segona entrada en quant a "quinta", que això és agafar-ho del castellà i plantar-ho així mateix.
> Com a curiositat, he cercat dins del grec 'quinta' i 'quinto'... el 'quinta' no hi surt (com era d'esperar) i el 'quinto' hi surt reflexat com a 'recluta'  i 'ampolla petita de cervesa'.



No sé si això de "la quinta punyeta" ve del castellà o no, però en tot cas havies de buscar quint.


----------



## ildure

Ostres *betulina* com diu una coneguda meva (em treu forces anys xD), "m'has deixat de pasta de moniato" :|

Doncs si és correcte, és correcte, però em sona molt i molt malament.
(això ja està fora de tòpic   perdó de nou).


----------



## Samaruc

I, ja posats amb el tema masturbatori, a València es diu molt "fer la mà" amb aquest sentit. També es diu "ves-te'n a fer la mà" en el sentit de dir "ves-te'n a cagar" o "a fer la mà" en el sentit de "a la merda, això no importa".

S'entèn això de "fer la mà" en altres llocs o és un valencianisme?


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> S'entèn això de "fer la mà" en altres llocs o és un valencianisme?



Jo no ho he sentit mai i, segons com, no ho entendria. En segons quin context, que veus clarament que t'envien a la merda, sí, però igualment em xocaria.


----------

